# Gehalt ok?



## Luckyjack (28 November 2009)

Hallo,

hab gerade ein Jobangebot für SPS Fachkraft in der Jobbörse gefunden.
10000-1047812759-S

Sind 7.50€/h ok als Lohn?


----------



## Question_mark (28 November 2009)

*Sklavenmarkt ?*

Hallo,



			
				Luckyjack schrieb:
			
		

> Sind 7.50€/h ok als Lohn?



Als Friseuse kein schlechter Stundenlohn, aber als SPS-Fachkraft ???
Kommt das Angebot der Jobbörse von einem Sklavenmarkt ???

:s18:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Luckyjack (28 November 2009)

Von Persona Service in Gera.


_Für ein renommiertes Unternehmen in der Region suchen wir eine SPS-Fachkraft.

Aufgaben:
- Optimierung von Programmen
- Durchführung von Inbetriebnahmen

Anforderungen:
1.) erfolgreich abgeschlossene Ausbildung als SPS-Fachkraft
2.) Erfahrung in S5/S7, WinCC, Phönix, Festo- Steuerung und Promess-Steuerung
3.) PKW und Führerschein für die Erreichung des Arbeitsortes erforderlich
4.) aktuelle Berufserfahrung_


----------



## MSB (28 November 2009)

Vergiß es.
So ein Angebot ist schon fast sittenwidrig.


Mal so grob gerechnet:
7,50€ * 40 h/Woche * 52 Wochen = 1300€ Brutto / Monat
Netto wären das dann so ca. 900 - 1000€

Also für ein derartiges Qualifikationsprofil würde ich sagen mindestens das doppelte als absolute Untergrenze.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Luckyjack (28 November 2009)

Das ganze ist 35h/Woche.
Ist da 15€ ok?


----------



## Sockenralf (28 November 2009)

Hallo,

was bist du denn wert? 

Es geht doch um den Betrag, den du bei "Gehaltsvorstellung" angeben willst, oder?


MfG

edit: die Stellenbeschreibung passt nicht zu einer 35h-Woche *ROFL*


----------



## Luckyjack (29 November 2009)

Also mir hat mal vor 10 Jahren( als ich noch AZUBI war) ein SPS Programmierer gesagt, ein Anfänger bekommt 25DM, normaler ca 50DM und ein Profi Programmierer 100DM+x /stunde.
Da ich Elektromeister bin mit Zusatzquali als SPS Fachkraft finde ich schon 18€ als minimum angemessen aber ich weiß ja nicht ob der E-Meister da überhaupt mit reingerechnet wird.


----------



## Sockenralf (29 November 2009)

Hallo,

die genannten Zahlen dürften die Stundensätze (das, was der Auftraggeber zahlen muß) der jeweiligen Personen sein, nicht die Stundenlöhne (das, was der MA von seinem Chef bekommt)!!

Was du auf dem Papier hast, dürfte zweitrangig sein, bezahlt wird, was du kannst


MfG


----------



## vierlagig (29 November 2009)

in der region ... also in gera ... da sollte was zwischen 33 und 36k€/a drin sein


----------



## Sockenralf (29 November 2009)

Hallo nochmal,

sag mal:

7,50€ / h im ersten Post
15€ / h im dritten Post
18€ / h im vierten Post


LOS JUNGS, SCHNELL EINSTELLEN, DER MANN WIRD SONST UNBEZAHLBAR *ROFL*


MfG


----------



## Question_mark (29 November 2009)

*Schmerzensgeld muss gesondert verhandelt werden*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> in der region ... also in gera ... da sollte was zwischen 33 und 36k€/a drin sein



Allerdings sollte man in der Region noch ca. 36k€/a zusätzlich als Schmerzensgeld in die Verhandlung einbringen.   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Luckyjack (29 November 2009)

Schön wäre es ja unbezahlbar zu sein aber ich will mich einfach an einen realistischen Lohn rantasten, wäre ja blöd wenn ich mein know how unter Wert verkaufe.


----------



## Sockenralf (29 November 2009)

Luckyjack schrieb:


> Schön wäre es ja unbezahlbar zu sein aber ich will mich einfach an einen realistischen Lohn rantasten, wäre ja blöd wenn ich mein know how unter Wert verkaufe.


 
Hallo,

deshalb nochmal die Frage:

Was kannst du?
Was hast du bisher gemacht?

DAS wird zu den ersten Fragen gehören, die man dir stellt


MfG


----------



## Question_mark (29 November 2009)

*Mal entgegen dem Aldi Prinzip arbeiten*

Hallo,



			
				Luckyjack schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich will mich einfach an einen realistischen Lohn rantasten,



Dann ist der folgende, von Dir beschriebene Ansatz mit Sicherheit der falsche Weg :



			
				Luckyjack schrieb:
			
		

> hab gerade ein Jobangebot für SPS Fachkraft in der Jobbörse gefunden.
> 10000-1047812759-S
> 
> Sind 7.50€/h ok als Lohn?



Man fängt halt oben an und geht eventuell runter (besonders in Gera ), aber man bietet niemals eine Leistung von unten nach oben an :icon_lol:

Ich hoffe, Du hast das verstanden ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 November 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Man fängt halt oben an und geht eventuell runter (besonders in Gera ), aber man bietet niemals eine Leistung von unten nach oben an :icon_lol:



Wer mal wissen will was im Osten so abgeht, kann ja mal nach "Warwick" und "Arbeitsbedingungen" googeln".
Warwick ist die Bude mit den Musikinstrumenten / Elektronik. Bei mikrocontroller.net gabs auch mal einen Thread von einem Ingenieur der sich dort beworben hat - da stellen sich einem wirklich die Nackenhaare auf.

Ich hoffe inständig dass kein qualifizierter Arbeiter für solche Bedingungen arbeitet, sonst wandert dieser Mist auch hier nach Westen rüber.


----------



## Question_mark (29 November 2009)

*Wirtschaft und der Globus*

Hallo,



			
				Thomas v2.1 schrieb:
			
		

> sonst wandert dieser Mist auch hier nach Westen rüber.



Der Mist ist unterwegs auf dem Weg nach dem Osten, immer auf der Jagd nach staatlichen Subventionen. Siehe Nokia und andere Geier ...

Der Mist wird erstmal die Lohnkosten in den ach so hochgelobten Billiglohnländer (und erfreulicherweise auch deren Lebensstandard) hochtreiben und immer weiter Richtung Osten reisen. 

Nur ist es leider so, dass man nach einer Jahrzehnte langen Karawane in Richtung Osten doch irgendwann wieder im Westen Europas ankommt. 

Ich bin dann mal wirklich gespannt, was dann in der europäischen Wirtschaft passiert ???

Wieviele Weltumrundungen kann die Wirtschaft in welcher Zeit verkraften ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 November 2009)

Luckyjack schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab gerade ein Jobangebot für SPS Fachkraft in der Jobbörse gefunden.
> 10000-1047812759-S
> ...



Hallo,

vergleiche mal mit diesen *Zahlen*.

Wo und wie lebst Du denn jetzt?


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 November 2009)

hallo,
die leiharbeitsbuden versuchen mit allen tricks den lohn zu drücken, und ab und zu finden sie auch einen dummen der für 7,50 losgeht, bloss selbst der dümmste kommt nach der ersten abrechnung zweifel ob sich das lohnt, in gera wirst du kaum mehr als 9,50 bei einer leiharbeitsbude bekommen, ist leider im osten so.


----------



## The Blue (29 November 2009)

Bei der derzeitigen Wirtschaftslage,
bin ich einfach nur froh,
einen festen Jog zu haben.

Programmieren kan man das bei uns hier nicht nennen...
nicht ein Baustein ist Bibliothekfähig
und mit Normen hat man hier auch nicht am Hut...
12€/h bei 40h/Woche ist zwar nicht die Welt,
aber besser als HarzIV


----------



## zotos (29 November 2009)

Das Gehalt hat (mit unter) direkten Einfluss auf die Fluktuation in einem Betrieb. Ein schlecht bezahlter Mitarbeiter ist ständig versucht sich den scheiß nicht länger für so wenig Geld anzutun und ist quasi dauerhaft auf der Suche nach etwas besserem. Eine starke Fluktuation wiederum hat erheblichen Einfluss auf die Qualität der Produkte. Gerade Firmen die Anfänger (günstig) beschäftigen und denen nicht ziemlich zügig (in Abhängigkeit der Leistung) eine Gehaltserhöhung zukommen lassen haben effektiv einen Verlust eingefahren und denken noch sie hätten Geld gespart. Für die Fluktuation in einem Betrieb gibt es natürlich noch mehr Faktoren aber Geld ist ein entscheidender. 

Folgende Bemerkungen stützen meine These zu den Auswirkungen:


The Blue schrieb:


> Programmieren kan man das bei uns hier nicht nennen...
> nicht ein Baustein ist Bibliothekfähig
> und mit Normen hat man hier auch nicht am Hut...



Wie soll sich denn in einer Firma auch ein hoher Qualitätsstandard einstellen können wenn die Leute unzufrieden mit der Gesamtsituation sind?


----------



## The Blue (29 November 2009)

Wem sagst Du das
Und es gibt auch noch ein paar Gründe mehr...

Ich bilde mich daher privat weiter.
Hab mir Bücher über SPS Programmierung nach IEC 61131 gekauft,
und hab einen SPS-Fachkraft-Kurs bei der HWK besucht...

Aber die meisten Firmen stellen zur Zeit nicht ein
oder suchen nur Ingenieure


----------



## Paule (29 November 2009)

Mich wundert das clausi sich hier nicht meldet.
Der liebt doch dieses Thema.


----------



## crash (29 November 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Mich wundert das clausi sich hier nicht meldet.
> Der liebt doch dieses Thema.



Vielleicht musst du etwas lauter rufen?!


----------



## Jan (29 November 2009)

Luckyjack schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab gerade ein Jobangebot für SPS Fachkraft in der Jobbörse gefunden.
> 10000-1047812759-S
> ...


 
Meine Freundin verdient als ungelernte Reinigungskraft über 8 €/h NETTO.

Wie hier schon von Anderen empfohlen; vergiss es!

Ich kann nur empfehlen, sich nicht zu weit unter Wert zu verkaufen.


----------



## bike (29 November 2009)

crash schrieb:


> Vielleicht musst du etwas lauter rufen?!



Bitte nicht, noch ist schön hier 

bike


----------



## clausi (30 November 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Mich wundert das clausi sich hier nicht meldet.
> Der liebt doch dieses Thema.


 
Ich bin nur seit gestern wieder in D 
Zu dem Thema habe ich nicht viel zu sagen, aber eins ist sicher: eine gute Vergütung der Arbeit ersteigert die Leistung...
7 oder 10,- /h ist miserabel.
Am Fließband verdient man fast das dreifache.
Die ganzen Stories vom Lohndamping ist wegen der modernen Sklaverei (Zeitarbeit, Ingenieurdienstleistungen oder wie das auch immer heißt...)

Man soll sich bei der SPD bedanken.

Clausi von dem Büro


----------



## jan820813 (30 November 2009)

*Vergleichslöhne in Ba-Wü*



vierlagig schrieb:


> in der region ... also in gera ... da sollte was zwischen 33 und 36k€/a drin sein


 

36€/h sind da imemrnoch (fast) ein Schnäppchen.
Bei uns sind Ein-Mann-Firmen, die für 69€/h arbeiten. Da sind aber noch keine Überstunden- oder sonstige Zuschläge drin.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 November 2009)

jan820813 schrieb:


> 36€/h sind da imemrnoch (fast) ein Schnäppchen.
> Bei uns sind Ein-Mann-Firmen, die für 69€/h arbeiten. Da sind aber noch keine Überstunden- oder sonstige Zuschläge drin.



Hallo,

vierlaging hat "36k€/a" geschrieben, was 36.000 EUR pro Jahr bedeuted.

Das ergibt grob einen Angestellten-Stundensatz von 17 bis 18 EUR, was
in manchen ostdeutschen Regionen sicher realistisch ist.


----------



## Krumnix (30 November 2009)

Also für unter 15€/h würde ich, wenn ich eine Fachkraft, mit längerer Ausbildungszeit als "normale" Lehrlinge und einer gewissen Grunderfahrung,
nicht mehr arbeiten gehen. 

Nur leider sehe ich immer öfters das Problem, das Ingeniersdienstleistungen 
einfach nix mehr Wert sind.
Hier bei uns im Saarland kostet die Ingie-Stunde im Einkauf 46€ ohne Zuschläge.
Jetzt geht ein großer Autobauer hin und sagt, wenn ihr den Auftrag haben
wollt, dann bezahlen wir euch 34€ mit allen Zuschlägen. 
Sowas ist krank und kotzt mich langsam an.

Fährt man nämlich zu dem Scheißladen sein Auto von der Marke in die Werkstatt,
muss bei denen einen Stundenlohn des Werkstattheinies von 72€(!!!!!!) 
bezahlen. Und das als Privatmann. 
Sowas geht einfach nicht mehr, wenn einer mit Realabschluss und 2,5 Jahre
Lehre mehr in den Arsch geschoben bekommt, als eine hochausgebildete
Fachkraft, die 100000000mal mehr Verantwortung tragen muss und 
1000000mal mehr Wissen haben muss.

Wenn die Kack-Werkstatt an meinem Auto scheiße gebaut hat, dann muss
ich wieder hin und die Säcke berechnen noch die Beseitigung ihrer Scheiße
mir mit vollem Satz. 

Und wenn ich mir anschaue, was die Leute an den Bänder verdienen, die 
kaum ne Ausbildung haben, dann würde ich am liebsten Hartz4 beantragen
gehen.
Unter 5k€/Brutto geht da keiner nach Hause. -.-

Willkommen in der "soziallen" Realität!!!!!!!


----------



## Approx (30 November 2009)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Fährt man nämlich zu dem Scheißladen sein Auto von der Marke in die Werkstatt,
> muss bei denen einen Stundenlohn des Werkstattheinies von 72€(!!!!!!)
> bezahlen. Und das als Privatmann.
> Sowas geht einfach nicht mehr, wenn einer mit Realabschluss und 2,5 Jahre
> ...


 
Willkommen in der Welt der Welt der Pauschalisierungen!
Frei nach dem Motto: "Alle haben es besser, nur ich bin im Nachteil!" und "Überall Fuzzies, nur ich hab den Durchblick - es merkt nur keiner!"
Ich ärgere mich auch darüber, dass ich mit mehr Verantwortung und höherer Quali viel länger arbeiten gehen muss um ein Gas/Wasser/Scheisse-Azubi für eine Stunde werkeln am Heizungsschaden bezahlen zu können. 
ABER: Warum fahren die Handwerker/Bandarbeiter/Scheisseschieber denn nicht alle in Ferraris durch die Gegend und leben in vergoldeten Bungalows???
Es sind wohl doch eher die Abgaben in unserem "sozialen" System, die alles auffressen. *Ironie on* Ja ja, die vielen Rentner, Ausländer, Hartz4-Empfänger.. Und überhaupt: "An allem sind die Politiker schuld!" *Ironie off*
Kleines Rechenbeispiel: 
Wahlberechtigte bei der Bundestagswahl: ca.61 Mio 
Wahlbeteiligung: ca. 70% --> Also haben gut 42 Mio Leute über das Wohl von 80+Mio Menschen entschieden.
"Hurra Deutschland!"

Gruß Approx


----------



## vierlagig (30 November 2009)

Approx schrieb:


> Es sind wohl doch eher die Abgaben in unserem "sozialen" System, die alles auffressen.



um es mit volker pispers zu sagen:

"und alle stöhnen: jeden monat zahl ich soviel an den staat! ... haben sie das arschloch schon mal gesehen? schauen sie mal in den spiegel, sie sind der staat!"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2009)

Approx schrieb:


> ABER: Warum fahren die Handwerker/Bandarbeiter/Scheisseschieber denn nicht alle in Ferraris durch die Gegend und leben in vergoldeten Bungalows???


 
Handwerk hat auch nicht immer Goldenen Boden
http://www.guenzburg.elektro-handwerk.de/Verbrauchertipps/Verdient.htm


----------



## Krumnix (30 November 2009)

Ja, darum geht es ja. 
Nicht nur die Werkstatt hat ihre Kosten, auch mein Chef und mein Büro.
Nur wenn mein Chef noch 34€ für mich bekommt, wie soll er die Sekretärin, 
das Büro, die Firmenwagen, die Putzfrau etc. noch bezahlen?!

Das der Schlosser in der Werkstatt nicht das Geld bekommt ist mir klar.
Aber ganz ehrlich, 72€ für eine normale Arbeitskraft im Vergleich zu 34€
für eine hochquali-Fachkraft ist auf jedenfall der falsche Weg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ron (30 November 2009)

@Krumnix das Problem in der Werkstatt ist das die bei Garantieleistungen quasi verlust machen, das muß natürlich aufgefangen werden. Wenn du dann nicht abgewrackt hast und nen neuen mit Garantie gekauft hast mußt du halt draufzahlen 

Aber mit dem Gehalt ists halt so ne Sache, würde das einfach mal so sagen, der Markt macht die Preise, angebot und nachfrage. Zur Zeit ist es schon etwas härter geworden, gerade die Ing. Dienstleiter müßen zum Teil schon Preise machen wo sie def. kein gewinn mehr machen, bei Leiharbeitsfirmen ist das ähnlich. 
In bestimmten Regionen arbeitet man als Fachkraft auch für 10€/h oder sogar weniger. Automobil Industrie würde ich jetzt auch nicht als masstab nehmen, an die Gehälter eines Bandarbeiters kommt man als normale Fachkraft oder Junging. schwer dran.
Gruß

Ron


----------



## clausi (1 Dezember 2009)

ron;230409Aber mit dem Gehalt ists halt so ne Sache schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen
> 
> wieso schaft die moderne Skalverei nicht ab???
> Dadurch hat jeder Bürger mehr Kohle in der Tasche statt Ausbeutung
> ...


----------



## maxi (1 Dezember 2009)

Ein einfacher ELektrohelfer bekommt ja schon 8,50 - 10 Euro die Stunde.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Ein einfacher ELektrohelfer bekommt ja schon 8,50 - 10 Euro die Stunde.


 
mit oder ohne Zertifikat ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Dezember 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Ein einfacher ELektrohelfer bekommt ja schon 8,50 - 10 Euro die Stunde.



Sicher, hier im Süden. 

Aber an der polnischen Grenze und kurz davor?


----------



## OHGN (1 Dezember 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> .........
> 
> Aber an der polnischen Grenze und kurz davor?



Selbst kurz vor der polnischen Grenze sind min. 15 € / h für eine qualifizierte SPS-Fachkraft drin. Es geht dann allerdings nicht nur um SPS-Programmierung sondern den ganzen anderen Schrapel einer Auftragsabwicklung (Angebotserstellung, Schaltplanerstellung,  Erstellung allgemeiner Dokumentationen usw. usf.) sollte man auch mit draufhaben.
Bei den Löhnen der Elektrohilfskräfte kann ich nicht mitreden.


----------



## maxi (2 Dezember 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> mit oder ohne Zertifikat ?


 
Mit!



Die 5 Tage Innungs Schulung, glaub 480 Euro, müssen schon drin sein


----------



## maxi (2 Dezember 2009)

Naja kenne es in etwa Brutto so bei vielen Firmen und vom Tarifvertrag .
Damit sind gute Leute im technischen Bereich gemeint. 
(Also meiner Erfahrung nach bekommt man für soclh geld gute Leute, für weniger Geld halt meist weniger gute Leute)

-Helfer anfangs 8,5-10 Euro, später mehr vertärge von 200E Jobber bis 50h Woche.
- Facharbeiter 35 - 40h Woche je nach Erfahrung und  2k - 3k im Monat.
- Facharbeiter Fertigungswesen so 3-4k im Monat (Durch die vielen zuschläge) + Weihnachts / Urlaubsgeld und teils Arsch mit Puder ausblasen.
- Facharbeiter Hardwareplanung 36k im Jahr
- Ing. / Meister HW Planung 45k im Jahr
- Frisch von der Uni  36k im Jahr
- Techniker oder Meister 45k im Jahr
- IBN mit Erfahrung und SPS Kentnissen oder Techniker 36-40k im Jahr
- Techniker Elektro 40k im Jahr
- einfacher Kalkulator 40k im Jahr
- Meister Elektrotechnik 40-45k im Jahr
- Programmierer mit Erfahrung Facharbeiter etc. 45k im Jahr
- Techniker Konstuktion Mechanik 40k
- Konstrukteuer Mechanik Ing. 40-45k
- Erfahrener Programmierer Ing. oder ähnlich, mit zusätzlichen Qualifikationen 55-60k
- Maschinensicherhietsingeneuer 55-60k
- Projektmanager 45-100k im Jahr
- Technischer Leiter 80-90k im Jahr
- CTO 100-120k im Jahr

Das ist meine Erfahrung für gute Arbeitskräfte. Nachsehen könnt ihr auch beim statistischen Bundesamt.

Die Firmen, die 8,50 Läute suchen gehen gezielt auf junge unerfahrene, Leute mit langer Arbeitslosigkeit, nicht Teamfähige Leute etc. los.
Es gibt viele Junge Leute die bei einer kruzen Arbeitslosigkeit etc. glaich sagen ach das nehme ich bis ich etwas anderes habe. etc.
Was soll da den raus kommen?
Entweder nen neues Haus für den Chef oder eine Insoklvent der Firma.
Was will man sich den bei einen solchen Job für eine Zukunft erwarten?


----------



## waldy (2 Dezember 2009)

> Selbst kurz vor der polnischen Grenze sind min. 15 € / h für eine qualifizierte SPS-Fachkraft drin


- ich weiss nicht, was verdinen Leute in Süd- oder Ostdeutschlad, bei uns in NRW ( damals bei alte Firma ) einer Techniker bei Vorstelungsgespräch wolte 15 eur/h  ( 15 eur pro Stunde) haben .
Und die Firma sagte, nein - das ist zu teuer, die hat solche leute für ca. 12 eur. gesucht ( wolte einer finden mindestens für solche Löhn).

gruß waldy


----------



## vierlagig (2 Dezember 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> wolte 15 h pro Stunde haben .



ist aber ein faires angebot, 15 stunden gegen 15 stunden zu tauschen. da sind die reibungsverluste quasi null.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ist aber ein faires angebot, 15 stunden gegen 15 stunden zu tauschen. da sind die reibungsverluste quasi null.


 
wobei ich würde kartoffeln oder äpfel nehmen, die kann man wenigstens essen


----------



## waldy (2 Dezember 2009)

> _wolte 15 h pro Stunde haben ._


- na ja, meien Fehler, ich wolte sagen 15 eur pro h .
gruß waldy


----------



## Paule (2 Dezember 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> einer Techniker bei Vorstelungsgespräch wolte 15 h pro Stunde haben .


4L das hast Du falsch verstanden.

Ein Lehrer will nur 45 min pro Stunde arbeiten.
Dieser Techniker wollte 15 Stunden arbeiten und nur eine bezahlt bekommen.
Da lob ich mir doch wieder den deutschen Arbeiterstand.


----------



## vierlagig (2 Dezember 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> 4
> Dieser Techniker wollte 15 Stunden arbeiten und nur eine bezahlt bekommen.



wenn denn überhaupt, dann eine stunde arbeiten und 15 bezahlt bekommen


----------



## Beren (2 Dezember 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Flinn (3 Dezember 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> - Technischer Leiter 80-90k im Jahr
> - CTO 100-120k im Jahr


 
Ist ein CTO nicht ein technischer Leiter? Sagt zumindest Kollege Gugel.

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## vierlagig (3 Dezember 2009)

Flinn schrieb:


> Ist ein CTO nicht ein technischer Leiter? Sagt zumindest Kollege Gugel.
> 
> Gruß
> Flinn



Chief Technical Officer
Senior Managment
unterm CEO, neben dem COO, CFO und so weiter und sofort ...

der hat mit technik nimma viel am hut!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Dezember 2009)

Flinn schrieb:


> Ist ein CTO nicht ein technischer Leiter? Sagt zumindest Kollege Gugel.
> 
> Gruß
> Flinn



Kollege Wikipedia *auch* ;-).


----------

